
First “Appstore” for WordPress and Drupal Coming Soon - felicianotech
http://melitix.org
======
mixologic
Considering that virtually every plugin for Drupal is available on drupal.org,
for free, and that all drupal modules are released under the GPL, I think
you're going to have a hard time including Drupal in this. Not to mention
you'd likely not even get to use the Drupal trademark without Dries' approval,
and I strongly doubt this is the kind of thing that would get that approval.

~~~
felicianotech
That same thing applies to WordPress. To goal isn't to replace all the free
plugins or anything.

Have you ever actually dealt with Drupal and it's modules? The process to
install and upgrade them is extremely poor. WordPress is much more technology
advanced in that area. The only way to sanely deal with modules in Drupal
right now is by using Drush. While using Drush is great and CLI tools will
always be needed, other options have an opportunity here.

~~~
mixologic
Yes, I have. I am on the drupal.org engineering team. I suggest you look into
composer for managing modules. Also there is momentum on building an automatic
update system for drupal,
([https://www.drupal.org/node/2367319](https://www.drupal.org/node/2367319))
so, while things can be improved, there really isn't much business opportunity
there.

~~~
felicianotech
Oh that's great. Thanks for all the food work.

Composer doesn't provide the same user experience that some people expect
coming from the mobile world, which is the intention here. As for as the
background updates Drupal Issue opened, that's absolutely great and I think
sorely needed. I hope it gets pushed through. That doesn't solve the issue of
installing or removing, or handling billing, across multiple sites. Pantheon
has some really good tools built-in but outside of that, there's not much
available at the moment.

------
jeswin
I am not sure HN should be a sounding board for ideas. A better way to do this
might be to make a tiny prototype and do a Show HN.

~~~
felicianotech
What's show HN?

------
mtmail
"Meetup.com Alternative in the Works (melitix.com)"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12309589](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12309589)

Are you building two businesses at the same time? Or just two static pages?

~~~
felicianotech
I'm testing market interests in two different ideas so that I can determine
which one would have the best chance at succeeding. Thus, which one to invest
my time in.

~~~
elmin
FYI: [https://eager.io](https://eager.io)

~~~
felicianotech
Interesting, taking a look.

------
newsat13
This is really strange. Just 5 days ago there was
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12309589](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12309589)
which said this was a meetup.com alternative.

This is taking startup minimalism to new levels. i.e just build a web page
with no actual code. But this is what Sam Altman advocated in one of his
lectures - how these students stuck posters everywhere on campus about food
delivery with no product.

FWIW, I upvoted this. Since this is a good experiment in startup thinking

~~~
felicianotech
This is my first time testing an idea this way. I'm still skeptical myself but
as you mention, Sam Altman and the whole Lean Startup philosophy suggest
testing this way. I'm looking for my next startup to have the best chance to
succeed possible so worth a shot.

I appreciate the upvote.

------
dwd
You might want to look at Envato's Themeforest and CodeCanyon

~~~
felicianotech
I've seen those. This idea would be different then that. Someone commented
another site that looks like it might be actual competing site though.

~~~
swiftisthebest
You will lose to them. CodeCanyon is well run and established.

------
felicianotech
I'd be happy to answer any questions and discuss ideas with people.

